# "all star" trade rumor - who is it?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The following was posted @ LG by Chrome Hearts 

Quote: 
Unfortunately for some, and fortunately for me, my days as a so-called "insider" are done. I've never claimed to be one. My only contribution came when some info was relayed to me during a dinner I had with an old friend of mine. Although I would like to spew everything my friend and I share through our e-mail exchanges, I feel it's unnecessary to do so since I'm not seeking any "credit" or "props". 

I saw the repercussions first hand when rumors are posted. I do not want to get caught up in it again. It's neither my profession nor duty to speculate what the Lakers might do. There are plenty of journalists and other insiders on this site that will provide valuable info. 

With that said, I leave this subject with this parting summary of the latest e-mail exchange that I had with my friend. I feel some responsibility to tie the knot on this subject so here it is: 

*Mitch still wants that "disgruntled all-star" (who didn't make the play-offs) on the Lakers. Phil is a little hesitant about this player but is willing to roll with it if Mitch insists. Phil is not going to resign or throw a hissy fit if Kupchak does indeed to deal for this player. This player is very interested in coming to the Lakers. His agent has been in contact with Mitch. Whether or not a deal gets done depends on this player's current team and its willingness to deal. *

Contrary to PJ's ravings about Butler's ability on the court; Butler is the Lakers main trading chip this summer. Getting this player might involve giving up Caron + draft pick (10) + expiring contracts but the Lakers want to try to keep the draft pick (10). The Lakers are hoping to give Caron + expiring contracts for this player while using the Number 10 + other expiring contracts to trade up the draft. 

I know what you are thinking. There's no way the Lakers will move up the draft unless Caron is included in the deal. But what I'm relaying to you is "best case" scenario, meaning the scenario that the Lakers want. 

Mitch is working VERY diligently this offseason. No stones will be left unturned. Just realize one thing if nothing monumental happens; IT WAS NOT DUE TO NEGLIGENCE. As I've always alluded to in earlier posts, it will take both parties to agree to a deal. Just because Mitch proposes a deal, doesn't mean another team has to accept it. It should be an exciting offseason for all Lakers fans and I earnestly hope that everything will go the Lakers way and dominance is restored in La La Land. 

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=41162&highlight=#41162


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Garnett :gopray: :rofl: Nah Phil wouldnt be upset about that you would think..

Francis sounds about right.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

This year's ALL STARS 

Allen Iverson : I don't see this as a guy Mitch would want 
Jermaine O'Neal: ??? 
Dwyane Wade : No chance. 
LeBron James : Ditto 
Zydrunas Ilgauskas : Free Agent 
Shaquille O'Neal : Free Agent
Vince Carter : I don't see this as a guy Mitch would want 
Paul Pierce : I don't see this as a guy Mitch would want 
Gilbert Arenas : Not disgruntled 
Grant Hill: I don't see this as a guy Mitch would want 
Ben Wallace: Not disgruntled 
Antawn Jamison : Not disgruntled. 

Ray Allen : Free Agent 
Kobe Bryant: On the team 
Tim Duncan : No Chance 
Yao Ming: No Chance 
Kevin Garnett : ??? 
Shawn Marion : No Chance 
Dirk Nowitzki : No Chance 
Manu Ginobili: No Chance 
Tracy McGrady : No Chance 
Amare Stoudemire : No Chance 
Rashard Lewis : ??? 
Steve Nash : No Chance

So for the disgruntled all stars... I see only Lewis, Garnett and possibly O'neal as guys that it would be referencing.

Or, it could be referencing one of the free agents (which would require a sign and trade).

Of course... this is the part where the source says: "I didn't mean an all star THIS year...

So basically... this 'could' be a disgruntled past or present all star... which is akin to saying bubkiss...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Garnett for Butler and expiring contracts? :rotf:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If it's Garnett, I would be quite happy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What about Marbury?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> If it's Garnett, I would be quite happy.


if its garnett, i will be a supporting member.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ya know what.. What about Ron Artest? They can trade him to the Lakers with Bender


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe it's Jamaal Magloire? He is frustrated in New Orleans and New Orleans does have a opening at the SF position (provided they don't throw big dollars at Joe Johnson). They could trade Magloire for Slava, Vlade and Butler. Magloire was an all-star in '04.

L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Vlade Divac
7-1 C from Serbia
2.3 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 8.7 minutes

Stanislav Medvedenko
6-10 PF from Ukraine
3.8 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.8 minutes

Caron Butler
6-7 SF from Connecticut
15.5 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 35.7 minutes
Incoming

Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
11.7 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 30.6 minutes
Change in team outlook: -9.9 ppg, -0.8 rpg, and -2.2 apg.

New Orleans Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
11.7 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 30.6 minutes
Incoming

Vlade Divac
7-1 C from Serbia
2.3 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 8.7 minutes

Stanislav Medvedenko
6-10 PF from Ukraine
3.8 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.8 minutes

Caron Butler
6-7 SF from Connecticut
15.5 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 35.7 minutes
Change in team outlook: +9.9 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +2.2 apg.


Successful Scenario
Due to L.A. Lakers and New Orleans being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and New Orleans had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining

New Laker squad:
C - Jamaal Magloire/Chris Mihm
PF - No. 10 pick (Sean May?)/Briant Grant/Brian Cook
SF - Lamar Odom//Devean George/No. 37 pick (Ryan Gomes?)
SG - Kobe Bryant/Jumaine Jones /Sasha Vujacic
PG - Earl Watson (FA)/Chucky Atkins/No. 41 pick (Travis Diener?)

Still would have the MLE (which will be split in the new CBA, to fill out the roster). If you get Earl Watson and a possible scrub backup 3rd string Center, take him I guess.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Not an "all star", but Carlos Boozer probably? Mitch wanted him before the trading deadline, he's disgruntled, and maybe Mitch STILL wants him? It wouldn't suprise me in the slightest.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

-D! said:


> What about Marbury?


phil hates marbury......



> Ya know what.. What about Ron Artest? They can trade him to the Lakers with Bender


bird has publicly stated Artes is not available..



> Not an "all star", but Carlos Boozer probably


there is a difference between disgruntled and not wanted

sounds like stevie franchise or peja vu.....

ild say webber,but only zeke is that dumb....

and please,unless you are trading kobe,lets leave KG out of it :angel:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

This rumor's been floating around for awhile now. If it's true I just hope the player in question isn't Steve Francis. This guy's middle name practically is "disgruntled."


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

There's no way in hell it is Kevin Garnett so you guys should just stop even thinking about that. If this is true expect a lower-level all-star like Z or someone like that. If it's Francis I'd pass, the guy's a horrible fit with Kobe and LO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did everyone just miss my Magloire post? Hello... Maybe it's him.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

There's NO reason to replace Mihm with Z. ABSOLUTELY none. Mihm is younger, cheaper, and if he could play more than 25 mpg(Atkins D) and not get in foul trouble+be consistent he'd be a far better overall player than Z. Lakers need a PF not a C unless it's a project C for around 4 years from now.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

HKF said:


> Did everyone just miss my Magloire post? Hello... Maybe it's him.


I like Magloire, he's the type of big man we need. He doesn't block that many shots though, I don't know why since he has the longest arms I've ever seen.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's really the right move. I'd rather have Boozer. Mihm will be fine at center.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mihm is a backup, not a starter. I'd kill for that Laker lineup. To be able to bring Grant and Mihm off the bench, behind May and Magloire, shoot I'd love it. Sean May was built for the triangle, because he's an excellent passing big man, with great hands and an excellent rebounder.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Please be Magloire! PLEASE LET THIS BE TRUE AND FOR IT TO BE MAGLOIRE!!!! :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys the all star that chrome is talking about didnt make the playoffs he stated in one of his earlier posts


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Mihm is a backup, not a starter. I'd kill for that Laker lineup. To be able to bring Grant and Mihm off the bench, behind May and Magloire, shoot I'd love it. Sean May was built for the triangle, because he's an excellent passing big man, with great hands and an excellent rebounder.


sean may is good for college,bad for the pros...yeah he dominated 6'5" roger powell...

may is 6'7" with an 8'9" standing reach...thats t-rex territory...

he benched 185 12x at 260 pounds,and has a 33" vertical..both average...

hes a poor mans mike sweetney,and sweetney is a poor mans brand


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sean May is better than Michael Sweetney. He can shoot out to 20 feet, put the ball on the floor, excellent hands, finisher and passer. Sweetney was also taken 8th, why can't May be taken 10th? May is not giving up anything to Sweetney.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Sean May is better than Michael Sweetney. He can shoot out to 20 feet, put the ball on the floor, excellent hands, finisher and passer. Sweetney was also taken 8th, why can't May be taken 10th? May is not giving up anything to Sweetney.



I'd take Diogu before May. Games are simular, but Ike is longer, more athletic, and a much better shot blocker.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> guys the all star that chrome is talking about didnt make the playoffs he stated in one of his earlier posts


That rules out Jerm and Rashard. Neither were likely anyway.

I too hope it's Magliore but not at the price of our #10 pick.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Magloire or Steve Francis...i think its Francis...cuz KG and Magloire are 2 big men that can only help the Lakers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF, you really think Hornets will give up Magloire for Divac, Butler and Slava? After trading Baron to Warriors, Magloire is the franchise. It just looks good on paper. I don't think Byron Scott would go for it.

p.s. Steve Francis? That dribble dyeria(sp?) fella? Tell me you guys are joking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> HKF, you really Hornets will give up Magloire for Divac, Butler and Slava? After trading Baron to Warriors, Magloire is the franchise. It just looks good on paper. I don't think Byron Scott would go for it.


Magloire has expressed his displeasure with wanting out and the Hornets traded Baron Davis basically for contracts, which expired. Divac and Slava are on their last year's of their deal next year and Butler is up for an extension. For New Orleans that clears salary, because Magloire has two years left (BYC). He is attainable because some around the organization believed that like Baron, Magloire was milking his injuries in hopes of getting dealt. At least in this case, the Hornets get out from under his contract and fill a major need with a SF in Butler and can use their FA money to either go after a C (which they can) or improve their bench. New Orleans is rebuilding and more than likely most of the people that were with that organization (outside of PJ Brown) will be gone. Davis, Wesley and Mash are gone. I think Magloire is next.



> p.s. Steve Francis? That dribble dyreria(sp?) fella? Tell me you guys are joking.


Trading for Steve Francis doesn't make much sense to me, because what would the Lakers trade for him and receive in return. Francis is not coming here.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, this is where my head spins :krazy: expiring contracts, salary cap etc etc.

p.s. I like PJ Brown on the Hornets roster. Not an All-Star but soon to be one. :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Man, this is where my head spins :krazy: expiring contracts, salary cap etc etc.
> 
> p.s. I like PJ Brown on the Hornets roster. Not an All-Star but soon to be one. :yes:


Well, trading Magloire for Butler and two expiring contracts makes sense for two reasons.

One, New Orleans would be in the Greg Oden sweepstakes (who is the next great prize to hit the league come '06). 

Two, the only major contract they would have on the books, when Vlade, Slava and George Lynch expire would be PJ Brown (who is expiring after the 06-07 season). Deron Williams, Maciej Lampe, David West, JR Smith would all be on their rookie deals and Caron Butler would be up for an extension as a RFA. Now Butler could test the market, but with the way his career has turned out, he's probably going to get a 4 year/30 million dollar a deal at the max (provided in the new CBA, contract lengths are reduced). He hasn't proven to be a consistent star player at all, but he still has shown flashes of greatness. For New Orleans their not trying to build a playoff contender. They're trying to build an NBA title contender and if they come out with Greg Oden in '06, they will be better off then they were with Baron, Mash, PJ and Magloire.

At least Bristow and Scott recognized this, before it was too late.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

All Stars that didnt make the Playoffs:
Lebron James
*Ilgauskas*
Grant Hill
KG
*Steve Francis*(not on allstar team this yr but still considered 1)

Francis & Big Z seem most realistic IMO


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Sean May is better than Michael Sweetney. He can shoot out to 20 feet, put the ball on the floor, excellent hands, finisher and passer. Sweetney was also taken 8th, why can't May be taken 10th? May is not giving up anything to Sweetney.


Sweetney doesnt have T-rex arms and may does..Sweets reach is close to 9 feet or better...If you look at the 6'5" -6'7" power fowards,they all were/are explosive or have freakish reach..Larry Johnson,Barkley were explosive...Brand and sweets have long reach,and sweets still has a difficult time,though he is fat...

May does not have great physical attributes and certainly didnt shine at the combine...Thogh he certainly looked better than Simien,but nowhere near Digou..

Hes a mid first rounder at best..


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

its Peja Stojakovic

it said in the sac bee today that peja is trying to do all he can to end up in "laker land"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> Sweetney doesnt have T-rex arms and may does..Sweets reach is close to 9 feet or better...If you look at the 6'5" -6'7" power fowards,they all were/are explosive or have freakish reach..Larry Johnson,Barkley were explosive...Brand and sweets have long reach,and sweets still has a difficult time,though he is fat...
> 
> May does not have great physical attributes and certainly didnt shine at the combine...Thogh he certainly looked better than Simien,but nowhere near Digou..
> 
> Hes a mid first rounder at best..


I like Sweetney, but c'mon. Has he even put together 3 straight above avg. games in his two year NBA career. Please. Sean May is a better player than him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> its Peja Stojakovic
> 
> it said in the sac bee today that peja is trying to do all he can to end up in "laker land"


Well that's not happening at all, so I don't know why Kupchak would even entertain it. Trading Butler to get another SF, seems rather stupid.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

HKF, yeah, I think it's probably Magloire or Boozer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Why not just make a Clone of Kobe that's taller?


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Why not just make a Clone of Kobe that's taller?


Then you would need another basketball because one won't be enough for 2 Kobe's to play with. :biggrin:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

no to Z, absolutely no

not sure what to think about francis


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> its Peja Stojakovic
> 
> it said in the sac bee today that peja is trying to do all he can to end up in "laker land"



its definetly peja..



HKF said:


> Well that's not happening at all, so I don't know why Kupchak would even entertain it. Trading Butler to get another SF, seems rather stupid.


Carons game is a bit more redundant with odom and Kobe than Pejas.....

Remember,supposedly Phil is not really in favor of the trade,but wont veto it.To me that rules out magloire as he is an obvious need.

For the very reasons you think the trade doesnt make sense is the very reason it is probably Peja.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Peja does nothing to help the Lakers defense. Besides, whats he going to do? The Lakers can't play Odom at the 4. Hes too much of a liability. Peja is the softest 6'10 player in the league, he would get eaten alive if he was stuck there.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

clien said:


> All Stars that didnt make the Playoffs:
> Lebron James
> *Ilgauskas*
> Grant Hill
> ...


honestly something tells me somewhere down the line Kevin Garnett will be a Laker... maybe not this offseason but i just gotta feeling hes gonna end up here eventually


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> its Peja Stojakovic
> 
> it said in the sac bee today that peja is trying to do all he can to end up in "laker land"


Makes sense Vlade and peja are best buds


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

im starting to think odom will be our starting pf next yr


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

clien said:


> im starting to think odom will be our starting pf next yr


Not with Phil as our coach. Phil said Odom is going to be a Point-Forward so probaly hell be on the wing


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

exactly POINT FOWARD....but that doesnt say Peja cant be in the starting 5....since Peja basically is a spot up shooter and doesn't create his own shot so he doesnt need the ball in his hands....so it basically be Lamar playing PG while Kobe is SG and Peja is the small foward...this would be a deadly lineup come 4th quarter time. But then again the Kings made the playoffs so what the hell?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Cud it be Eddy Curry..We know hes not a allstar but disgrunted and didnt play in the playoffs due to his problem


HIGHLY DOUBT IT JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys...i seriously think its mike dunleavy i mean come on the kid hates golden state and was an all star last year and his team could do without him....

oo wait...... :cheers:


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Carlos Boozer is the one who makes sense. Francis if determined does play good D, but he really plays only when he wants to play.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I guarantee you Lamar Odom will not play power forward this year. Bank your life on it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakerman33 said:


> Cud it be Eddy Curry..We know hes not a allstar but disgrunted and didnt play in the playoffs due to his problem
> 
> 
> HIGHLY DOUBT IT JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE


Umm he missed some games because of a serious heart problem..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Cud it be Eddy Curry..We know hes not a allstar but disgrunted and didnt play in the playoffs due to his problem
> 
> 
> HIGHLY DOUBT IT JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE


ya....a heart problem...no one is sure that he will be playing next season


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> guys...i seriously think its mike dunleavy i mean come on the kid hates golden state and was an all star last year and his team could do without him....
> 
> oo wait...... :cheers:


Err? Oh this is a joke.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

The Franchise.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

not an allstar this year, but it could be jalen rose.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

its gotta be one of these 5 - boozer, francis, magloire, Z, Peja(but he made the playoffs)


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

WORST possible solutions so far mentioned have been Franchise and Rose.

Both are dribble happy chuckers who play 0 defense.

They are the antithesis of the triangle.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

clien said:


> its gotta be one of these 5 - boozer, francis, magloire, Z, Peja(but he made the playoffs)


if we go by the strict rules the poster set,the guy is disgruntled,and all star and most important someone that phil doesnt really want but if mitch wants him,he will go along with it....

Peja is seiously disgruntled....as posters have indicated he is a questionable addition...but you could justify it..hes my vote..

Magloire is disruntled(i think),but i would think phil would love to have him and not need convincing..so hes out

Z..he is not disgruntled,he likes Cleveland,but wants a long term deal with big $$$...Hes in the mold of a cartwright or luc longley so i dont think phil would object too much...

Boozer..hmmm..not sure if hes disgruntled or not wanted...tough call on him..

Francis...born disgruntled,and i could see phil not being thrilled with his game but taking him on..

Now lets look at reality and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Francis makes a boatload and to get him you will have to give up Lamar..With jameer nelson emerging,assuming Lamar is healthy,the trade makes sense..hmmm

Peja is another story..he comes very cheaply...Dont know what kind of deal you could swing for him....You would need caron plus filler,as in George...
Or you could move Odom for peja and kenny thomas....

Boozer...makes the same money as odom,but i dont see Utah pairing odom and kirelenko..

Its one of the digruntled twins...peja or franchise


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i think the reason phil is hesitant on this trade(w/e it may be) is b/c he thinks very highly of caron.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Tyson Chandler


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> exactly POINT FOWARD....but that doesnt say Peja cant be in the starting 5....since Peja basically is a spot up shooter and doesn't create his own shot so he doesnt need the ball in his hands....so it basically be Lamar playing PG while Kobe is SG and Peja is the small foward...this would be a deadly lineup come 4th quarter time. But then again the Kings made the playoffs so what the hell?


This would be a terrible lineup defensively. The Lakers still have no real big man inside. Kobe will get burned by quick point guards, and Peja will be burned by high scoring wings. 

I still think its Carlos Boozer. If its someone the Lakers said they are STILL trying to obtain, that means that they have tried to get him before. He would be a pretty nice addition... he doesn't really do much for interior defense, but hes a big body who can at least stay on someone without being a complete liability ala Odom, and he can rebound and finish feeds around the basket. Something Odom doesn't do, and Mihm can't do.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Another LG insider who seems to have some credibility has posted this today:

-Boozer deal is dead

-confirms the Bender trade

-says LA likes Granger and May

-says another deal in the works for power 4

*-disgruntled all star is not Francis, Magloire*

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=42791&highlight=#42791


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Sean said:


> Another LG insider who seems to have some credibility has posted this today:
> 
> -Boozer deal is dead
> 
> ...


wow it'll be interesting what ever happens


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Jason Kidd maybe? He's not exactly happy that he's getting farther and farther away from winning a championship. He's 32 yes and isn't a great shooter, but I think it might be him.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

not boozer
not artest
not francis
not magloire
*not peja*
http://www.hoopshype.com/articles/stojakovic_nebojsa.htm

:whoknows:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Jaj said:


> Jason Kidd maybe? He's not exactly happy that he's getting farther and farther away from winning a championship. He's 32 yes and isn't a great shooter, but I think it might be him.


another possibility

when he said not in the playoff did he mean RIGHT NOW or didnt make the playoffs?


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Why does LA have to like May? I hope he is either gone by the team they want to take him, or they decide to draft somebody else


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

wouldn't it be funny if it turns out to be Ron Artest? and it's part of the deal that includes the 17th pick with Caron Butler going to the Pacers. It's possible since Phil Jackson says he's hesitant, it makes sense because he already has Lamar Odom and a bunch of other SF's...and he doesn't want another head case in Ron Artest since the Lakers want "HARMONY" this season. I don't know...it could happen..if it does tho...

Kobe Artest and Odom.... I would like to see how that goes.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

I think the Jason Kidd idea could work extremely well, however I don't know what happens to Butler if that happens.

What would it take?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> wouldn't it be funny if it turns out to be Ron Artest? and it's part of the deal that includes the 17th pick with Caron Butler going to the Pacers.


Then that would mean I at least named Artest.. I just dont see it happening :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

LoyalBull said:


> This year's ALL STARS
> 
> Allen Iverson : I don't see this as a guy Mitch would want
> Jermaine O'Neal: ???
> ...



um most of these guys made the playoffs also


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Then that would mean I at least named Artest.. I just dont see it happening :laugh:


Man, I wish.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think I figured it out after sleeping on it.. SHAQ :rofl:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

This thread at LG contains some more hints... 



> It was a big day in LA. Two teams cut off talks with the Lakers vis a vis moving up in the draft. Another got more serious and still another is only willing to talk if the trade involves some pretty big names and some big contracts.
> 
> Meanwhile, plans to grab a power player via trade/free agency have heated up. This is unexpected, and I think, very very good for the Lakers.
> 
> ...


http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=44247&highlight=#44247


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Why are people so against Z? The Lakers need inside D, and he would provide, that as well as pretty consistent rebounding. He is not a good passer, I guess, but he would definitely provide an inside presence, which is what the Lakers sorely lacked last year. I don't know if Z is disgruntled, but he is a FA.

I don't see anything wrong with him. Francis would we terrible. I have never liked him, period.

Magloire, if he could stay healthy would be good, too. LA just needs to get better on D, especially in the interior. Whatever trade they can make to do that would be good.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Paul Pierce

- From Cali - Numerous Trade Talks surronding him - We already made a deal with boston( we know there willing to deal) - He can play the "big guard Role" 

* i know he did make the playoffs but who knows just another idea


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

i see the lakers being a strong defensive team and kobe and lamar leading the break on offense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's just go through the big players on every team and narrow it down from there :biggrin: ....

Raef LaFrentz
Mark Blount
Chris Webber
Nenad Krstic
Jason Collins
Rafael Araujo
Chris Bosh
Kurt Thomas
Maurice Taylor
Mike Sweetney
Rasheed Wallace
Ben Wallace
Antonio McDyess
Eddy Curry
Tyson Chandler
Antonio Davis
Jeff Foster
Jermaine O'Neal
Drew Gooden
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Shaquille O'Neal
Udonis Haslem
Brendan Haywood
Kwame Brown
Etan Thomas
Kelvin Cato
Tony Battie
Dwight Howard
Primoz Brezec
Emeka Okafor
Predrag Drobnjak
Al Harrington
Reggie Evans
Jerome James
Vladimir Radmanovic
Nick Collison
Danny Fortson
Marcus Camby
Kenyon Martin
Nene
Michael Olowakandi
Kevin Garnett
Zach Randolph
Joel Pryzbilla
Mehmet Okur
Carlos Boozer
Amare Stoudemire
Shawn Marion
Brad Miller
Kenny Thomas
Brian Skinner
Chris Kaman
Elton Brand
Chris Wilcox
Troy Murphy
Adonal Foyle
Tim Duncan
Rasho Nesterovic
Nazr Mohammed
Erick Dampier
Dirk Nowitzki
Shawn Bradley
Yao Ming
Juwan Howard
Lorenzen Wright
Pau Gasol
Stromile Swift
Brian Cardinal
Jamaal Magloire
P.J. Brown


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Then take out the definite non-All Star caliber players...

Chris Webber
Chris Bosh
Rasheed Wallace
Ben Wallace
Eddy Curry
Tyson Chandler
Jermaine O'Neal
Drew Gooden
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Shaquille O'Neal
Dwight Howard
Emeka Okafor
Marcus Camby
Kenyon Martin
Nene
Kevin Garnett
Zach Randolph
Carlos Boozer
Amare Stoudemire
Shawn Marion
Brad Miller
Kenny Thomas
Elton Brand
Tim Duncan
Erick Dampier
Dirk Nowitzki
Yao Ming
Lorenzen Wright
Pau Gasol
Jamaal Magloire

From there, we can take out the guys who definitely will not be traded to us, those that wouldn't warrant this kind of hype and the ones that are definitely not "power players" at the 4 or 5...

Jermaine O'Neal
Kenyon Martin
Nene
Kevin Garnett
Zach Randolph
Brad Miller
Elton Brand
Pau Gasol
Jamaal Magloire

I see it as any one of those players. However, I am leaning towards eliminating Brand and Martin since neither of them are big enough to play the 5.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jermaine - Maybe but would they trade him? Would he come with Bender? What?

K-Mart - Just dont see it happening. 

Nene - Not a power player.. Not an All-Star.. Nuggets already have turned down a Butler trade for him supposedly.. I think we can eliminate him? 

Garnett - Pipe dream I know but why not? I'm sure he's digruntled and would make an impact but I doubt it.. Eliminate him too. 

Randolph - Why take a risk with his injury he had? Then again the Lakers could trade up or trade their pick for him? Blah.

Miller - Potentially. I dont think you'd have to give up a whole lot.

Brand - Why would the Clips do that? 

Gasol - Hmm.. 

Magloire - Could happen.

Basically I eliminate the list to..

Jermaine O'Neal
Brad Miller
Pau Gasol
Jamaal Magloire

I'm gonna say it's Magloire.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It could be Zach Randolph especially if he is healthy but he is BYC.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If I had to make a guess, I'd guess Pau Gasol. It also makes sense in that the Grizzlies want to send "big name players" with "big contracts" to us in the deal as well (Bonzi Wells and Jason Williams). :yes:

It's gotta be Pau.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Gasol is basically that team's franchise I doubt they send Pau. 

I don't think it'll cost us too much value wise to get Kidd however his contract is a burden until the summer of 09. He'd be a good fit with his defense, leadership, and size in the triangle however the PG in the triangle should be a slightly better shooter than him. What do we trade as well? The Nets need big men...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jaj said:


> Gasol is basically that team's franchise I doubt they send Pau.
> 
> I don't think it'll cost us too much value wise to get Kidd however his contract is a burden until the summer of 09. He'd be a good fit with his defense, leadership, and size in the triangle however the PG in the triangle should be a slightly better shooter than him. What do we trade as well? The Nets need big men...


Uhh, ok...that's neato. We're talking about trades that have a realistic shot at happening, though, not thinking up pipe-dreams. Kidd is a PG, not a 4 or a 5, so he doesn't have anything to do with this All-Star trade rumor.

It's got to either be Randolph or Gasol. If it was the Blazers, they'd be trying to send us guys like Ratliff, Anderson and Patterson as well.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

How the hell can it be Randolph? The Blazers are going to loose Shareef so they'd have no PF and we can't offer them one...

K-Mart could have been possible if we had a very good shooter to offer plus be willing to switch our 1st rounders, but Butler isn't a pure shooter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jaj said:


> How the hell can it be Randolph? The Blazers are going to loose Shareef so they'd have no PF and we can't offer them one...
> 
> K-Mart could have been possible if we had a very good shooter to offer plus be willing to switch our 1st rounders, but Butler isn't a pure shooter.


Yikes, no need to get testy.

Ever think of the possibility that the Blazers will trade Randolph and re-sign Shareef?

These are all realistic possibilities of who the player could be.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Nah I'm not testy dude. :biggrin: 

From what's been said though SAR isn't going to re-sign. Randolph though I wouldn't mind...

What the Lakers need to do is get rid of a couple of their guys that are going to be under contract like Cook+Atkins...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dunno but i guess it will be a big surprise :clown:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

what if it was pierce its possible..


----------



## OPMSm0k3r (May 25, 2005)

Pierce is interested in coming to LA. My friend was talking with the Celtics when they were in town, and he said that Pierce said he liked it here in L.A. So...is possible.

But then...he followed up w/..."I dont like Kobe though..." ...Going to Clippers?!...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Then that would mean I at least named Artest.. I just dont see it happening :laugh:


You never know dude. I'd love to him here in L.A. Artest brings O & D and can handle the ball very well. If it has to be him, then so be it.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lynx said:


> You never know dude. I'd love to him here in L.A. Artest brings O & D and can handle the ball very well. If it has to be him, then so be it.


im a big artest fan if he came to la id be doin this.. :banana:..all night long

but it aint happenin


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Artest would be great, best perimeter defender in the league with solid offensive skills. He would lighten the load on kobe a lot and the laker could pressure a lot better.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm telling you it's Shaq and Wade for Odom, Butler, Grant, George, Slava, Mihm, 1st Rd, 2nd Rd. 

:rofl:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Artest would be great, best perimeter defender in the league with solid offensive skills. He would lighten the load on kobe a lot and the laker could pressure a lot better.


He would wouldn't he.....2 bad that's NEVER going 2 happen, not unless u guys give up Kobe, but I prefer Ronnie, so 4get it...........


GO PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Another update:



> Not KMart, though LA would jump on the chance if they had it.
> 
> Not Brand, the Clipps don't deal with the Lakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If I had to make a guess, I'd guess Pau Gasol. It also makes sense in that the Grizzlies want to send "big name players" with "big contracts" to us in the deal as well (Bonzi Wells and Jason Williams). :yes:
> 
> It's gotta be Pau.



Being that I am from Memphis, I can say that I would hate to see Pau get traded to the Lakers, for two reasons. One, he is the cornerstone of the Grizzlies at this point. And two, he does not play the kind of tough defense you need in LA right now. 

I know the idea of dealing with West may seem appealing, but I don't think that he would have any problem in trying to fleece the Lakers. If I were Mitch, I would avoid dealing with the Logo unless the Lakers are dealing from a position of strength, and the only way that would be is if Kobe were the one being traded.

It is not Pau.....I think.


----------

